# h & a gilley gin



## Trying not to break it

hi everyone, found this one sunday. did a google search and could,find anything. it's a quart gin, frosted on 3 sides, frt embossed with fed law forbids etc, h & a gilley ltd., gin. base embossed owens-illinois, R592, 56-41. any information would be greatley appreciated, thanks ,  rhona


----------



## whiskeyman

RHONA...try "Gilbey"...[]


----------



## alan23t5

Thats a very nice find, even though its newer but its embossed , i really like the embossed alcohol bottles... thats kick @$$


 Alan


----------



## madman

cool bottle rhona  nice find   mike


----------



## Trying not to break it

hi whiskeyman, thanks for straighting  me out. []  i figured i could of  mistaking one of the letters.  hi alan & mike, thanks for looking. i thought it was a neat bottle too.  whiskeyman i found one listed for sale (5.99) . the last 4 # on his where 60 - 51, mine are 56 - 41. which one is the year? thanks all,  rhona


----------



## madman

im gonna say 41 is the date' but i could be wrong   mike


----------



## Trying not to break it

hi mike, thanks for the reply.  i had ask on another post if you have pics. of your c l g co. bottles, also that mark was used "primarly (sp) before 1920". they also are know for there nice color glass.   rhona


----------



## madman

hey rohna the clg bottles i have are pharmacy bottles, and are embossed with clg on the base  im guessing around 1905  mike


----------

